# Remote Workplace Terminal Services and Network Policy Server not running



## cja01 (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi,

I am running a new installation of SBS 2008 on a HP Proliant server.

I have two PCs running Vista Business and am trying to login to the server using Remote Web Workplace. I get the error stating that 'The Terminal Services Gateway service is not running'.

When I check the server 'Services' I see that it is not running. If I try and Start it it says 'Windows could not start the Terminal Services Gateway service on the Local Computer. Error 1068: The dependency service or group failed to start.'

Checking the dependencies, I see that 'Network Policy Server' is also not running. If I try and start this it gives me the following error - 'Windows could not start the Network Policy Server service on Local Computer. Error 0x80072740: Only one usage of each socket address (protocol/network address/port) is normally permitted.

Please help as I am not familiar enough with this software to know how to resolve this.

Thank you


----------



## eberlysystems (Nov 28, 2009)

Did you setup and configure Terminal Services, Licensing and all when you installed SBS 2008? I don't think SBS includes Remote Web Workplace licenses by default... although I don't know for certain. You probably need licenses and extra setup.


----------



## cja01 (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi, thanks for the reply -

Ok, this I am not sure about - will have to check further.

Thanks,

Canton


----------



## eberlysystems (Nov 28, 2009)

Honestly, TS can be difficult to setup for a new administrator. If you don't have a lot of Windows Server experience, I would strongly suggest hiring a professional to perform the setup. A badly setup Terminal Server is a Security Disaster waiting to happen!!


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

eberlysystems said:


> Did you setup and configure Terminal Services, Licensing and all when you installed SBS 2008? I don't think SBS includes Remote Web Workplace licenses by default... although I don't know for certain. You probably need licenses and extra setup.


If you are using a separate terminal server then licenses are required, licenses are not required for remote web workplace.


----------

